

Ask HN: What innovations have come as a result of high bandwidth? - carl-platt

What innovations have changed the world as a result of high bandwidth through e.g. fibre optics?
======
lutusp
The list is long. Online media -- sites like Hulu and others that stream full-
resolution video, wouldn't be possible without high-speed, high-bandwidth
access.

Distributed scientific computing, in which complex problems that require high
bandwidth, but that are solved by a worldwide distribution of machines, like
seti@home, folding@home and others, benefit from high speed/bandwidth.

YouTube and similar sites, sites that resemble social forums but that use
video, all require high speed access.

The list goes on and on. The modern Internet wouldn't remotely have its
present form without high speed/bandwidth.

------
sfrechtling
I think the great innovations of high bandwidth are still to come; imagine
doctors able to pull data and compute from anywhere instantly on any device,
or even streaming live doctors anywhere in the world, or CERN able to send
results as soon as they are processed, or complete 4k classrooms from multiple
angles.

Bit pie in the sky I know - but a bit of a dream!

~~~
carl-platt
I am guessing you live in developed nations and would like to know how such
innovations have changed the basic things people do, e.g. banking, shopping,
and other services.

